# Sardinia Living!



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone, Does anyone here live in Sardinia? How is the cost of living compared with Italy/UK... I need a good internet connection. Can I get that there? How about getting there and away from Rome? I would be living there about 5 months of the year as I am also a volunteer. Any info welcomed!


----------

